# My First Lurker Costume



## LooseTeeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Her cane moves with my foot. One of my hands is her hand and the other controls the head which has a light up eye that can be blue or red.

 
Ps. My first post. Hello Everyone!


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice job, looks like a really big version of one of the Disney witches just can't remember which one lol


----------



## LooseTeeth (Oct 7, 2010)

I was inspired by these two ladies.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, Great, Super, Love that you didn't use a mask, their always to small. How did you make the Head? I'm starting one, hope I get it done in time. Again Inspirational.


----------



## LooseTeeth (Oct 7, 2010)

I wanter to keep the head really light so that my arm wouldn't get tired of moving it so I made a frame out of chicken wire and then used simple paper mache on top of it. her "neck" and "arms" are pool noodles


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

That looks absolutely fantastic. You could sell those easily. Much nicer then the creature reachers or night terror costumes.


----------



## LooseTeeth (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks  I'm working on an upright stalkaround male companion for her now. I hope he turns out as good.


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

*Amazing!*

i LOVE HER! I just want to know how? Some details please.




LooseTeeth said:


> Her cane moves with my foot. One of my hands is her hand and the other controls the head which has a light up eye that can be blue or red.
> 
> 
> Ps. My first post. Hello Everyone!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome! What a wonderful first post. Welcome. Love the inspiration. Mommy Fortuna from the Last Unicorn is one of my favorites. What is the companion stalk-around going to be?


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

That is one of the scariest things I have ever seen. Just the size and proportions make me uneasy.


----------



## Lurker1226 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi, i was wondering if any of you guys out here know how to make one of these costumes for under $100 without using electronics, and i was thinking about useing pvc pipe, PLEASE RESPOND


----------



## bogie1972 (Oct 14, 2010)

i think it looks good and should be loads of fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LooseTeeth (Oct 7, 2010)

piraticalstyle said:


> Awesome! What a wonderful first post. Welcome. Love the inspiration. Mommy Fortuna from the Last Unicorn is one of my favorites. What is the companion stalk-around going to be?



The companion stalkaround failed, but I completed a kicking hangman, a trashcan trauma and a baby zombie ground breaker as well so I feel accomplished  

This costume was pretty cheap to make and it took me about one weekend to finish it. It is basically a PVC rectangle frame that straps to me like a backpack then I cut off the handle to an umbrella and reshaped it to form the "hump" added some padding to the top of the umbrella and attached the umbrella to the pvc frame. The arms and neck are pool noodles attached to the inside of the umbrella and then I added some cheap costume hands and a papermache head on a stick. One hand is permanently attached to the cane and the bottom of the cane is attached to a small strip of wood that is attached to me shoe. every time I step she moves her cane. I wish I would have take pictures of it during the build. My husband saw it while I was building it and said.. " um honey... why is all this garbage duck taped and glued together in the middle of the living room?"


lol


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry I'm late to this, but this is awesome. She is sooo cooool!!!


----------



## Toyhunter6580 (Sep 2, 2018)

I realize it was 8 years ago but I NEED to make a costume like this. Do you have a tutorial or pictures of the build? I don’t want copy yours but make something similar. After 8 years I doubt you will ever see this.


----------

